# 6 month visit green card



## kuquii (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi, just wondered if anyone could advise on getting a green card for longer than 120 days in morocco. My aviva policy gives me 120 days no problem but no more. Im curious how everyone else stays longer.
Leaving in Nov hopefully.
Cheers
Andy


----------

